
Woman files lawsuit against Google after being run over by Google bus - newman8r
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/07/17/google-bus-runs-over-elderly-woman-company-denies-responsibility-lawyer/
======
java-man
these buses routinely cut me off when merging from ramp.

